# Xmms stürzt ab beim abspielen von mp3's...



## Suchfunktion (13. April 2003)

Hi leute, hab eben versucht, mir eine mp3-datei anzuhören in xmms, also ich starte das ding, lade die mp3 innen playlist-editor un drücke auf play -> schwupps, weg is das programm... hat sich ohne fehlermeldung, o.ä. einfach aufgehängt... Weiss jemand, woran es liegt?

System(-Tools):
OS: Linux Mandrake 9.0
Kernel: Standart (kA was genau)
Xmms: v1.2.7

So, also alle mal tüfteln 
Ich bedanke mich ganz höflich im voraus...
'tschüss

P.S.:
Habe keine Plugins, oder ähnliches für xmms oder so installiert... ist alles noch standart, gestern abend erst Linux (mit Xmms gleich dabei) installiert...
Vielleicht kennt diese xmms-version keine mp3's ?! kann ja sein 
'tschüss


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. April 2003)

Servus!



> Vielleicht kennt diese xmms-version keine mp3's ?! kann ja sein



Und ob... benutze die selbe Version und bei mir funzt lles einwandfrei...

versuchs doch mal hiermit..

http://www.javazoom.net/jlgui/sources.html

Gruss Tom


----------



## Suchfunktion (13. April 2003)

*und wieder hat er recht... langsam nervts *

Hi, musst du eigentlich immer recht haben?
Langsam nervts mich *ggg*
Nein, joke...

sorry, leute, war mein Fehler... mp3 war kaputt...
mit einer anderen klappts prima, konnte es ja zuerst nich ausprobieren... hatte ja nur eine und selbst die verdanke ich tdar2... ich denke mal, ich werde ihm, bzw. dir noch laaaaaaaaaaaaaange auffn sack gehen... hrhrhr 

Trotzdem danke für (zukünftige) bemühungen!

ciao


----------

